# urgent HP DV4-3016tx help n suggestions



## game-freak (Aug 29, 2011)

hi i am thinking of buying HP DV4-3016tx  but i have some doubts abt it does this model has any heating issue, i have heard there some problem with chipset, and some opengl problem as well 
plz any1 who has this laptop or has used it comment on the above as il be buying the laptop in a couple of days

the local dealer quoted me a price of 41900/- + 5% vat =  44000/-


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 29, 2011)

No heating issues.. temperatures well within normal.
No problem with the chipset if the digits 4 to 6th of the serial number are 108 or greater.
Opengl issue i dont really know... it was an issue with the 6121tx which had automatic switching, but this one features manual switching, so i'm not sure it applies..

And regarding the price, bargain. should come to about 42k inclusive of taxes i think.


----------



## game-freak (Aug 29, 2011)

are u using a cooling pad 
and any suggestions for good cooling pad


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 29, 2011)

No heating, chipset or openGL issues.

Price can come down.

Most people in the HP thread are using a belkin cooler. Check that thread.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 29, 2011)

game-freak said:


> are u using a cooling pad
> and any suggestions for good cooling pad


 no cooling pad. i just raise the back of the laptop using a couple of my notebooks. and just make sure i dont block any ports. thats all..

If you can afford, coolermaster's got some really good ones at about 1.5k..


----------



## game-freak (Aug 29, 2011)

hows the temps while playing games as ill be usin the laptop for gaming 
the laptop will stay on for a minimum of 15 hrs a day so i guess ill need a cooling pad


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 29, 2011)

game-freak said:


> hows the temps while playing games as ill be usin the laptop for gaming
> the laptop will stay on for a minimum of 15 hrs a day so i guess ill need a cooling pad


15hrs is OK. Just don't use it on the bed as it blocks the vents.

If you keep the vents open, you won't experience heat issues.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 29, 2011)

i have seen the gpu go to 67 and the cpu to 75. that was after about 45 min og gaming...never checked the temps after that.. the laptop never really becomes hot enough to warrant such a check.. and i dont even have AC..


----------



## game-freak (Aug 29, 2011)

^ where did u buy the laptop from, when and for how much


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 29, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> i have seen the gpu go to 67 and the cpu to 75. that was after about 45 min og gaming...never checked the temps after that.. the laptop never really becomes hot enough to warrant such a check.. and i dont even have AC..



I used to face my Compaq web surfing laptop until I bought a laptop cooler from CoolerMaster.


----------



## game-freak (Aug 29, 2011)

which cooling pad is the most vfm


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 29, 2011)

A DIY would be cheapest and still perform better than even the more expensive coolers. I did it. Decrease's temps by 20C on load and 10 on idle. 

Buy Cooler Master NotePal U2 Fan Edition Cooling Pad Silver R9 NBC 8PBK GP at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## game-freak (Aug 29, 2011)

^ looks nice

how did u make a cooling pad?

can u post sm pics here


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 29, 2011)

Took a old relience 12V phone charger, cut the ends and attached them to 2 Fans from my old P4.

FeviQuicked them to a basket.


----------



## game-freak (Aug 29, 2011)

can u post some pics plz


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 29, 2011)

Not mine
*i106.photobucket.com/albums/m267/kuksul08/cooler/inside.jpg

My alignment was similar to this one.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3566/3766090193_35ae707e03.jpg

How I connected (Charger instead of USB)
*www.stevenreimer.com/images/posts/laptop_cooling4_web.jpg


----------



## amirtaraj (Aug 29, 2011)

Got in google search can owners confirm it also the battery one


----------



## amirtaraj (Aug 29, 2011)

Also Ports:


----------



## game-freak (Aug 29, 2011)

ishu hav u used dv4 hows it look n feature wise


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 29, 2011)

Nope. I have used the DV6 though. Its pretty good. Looks and features are great.


----------



## game-freak (Aug 29, 2011)

any idea about dv4


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 29, 2011)

Just go to Chroma and check it out yourself. That would be the best IMO.


----------



## game-freak (Aug 30, 2011)

k ill see if croma has that model or may b vijay sales

1 more question i know its gonna sound silly but still how future proof is the config of dv4-3106tx i mean for long in the future i would b able 2 play the latest games


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 30, 2011)

2                         years


----------



## game-freak (Aug 30, 2011)

wont the processor or graphic card get outdated till then?


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 30, 2011)

the processor will go for the next 3-4 years...but if u want to play the latest games then i guess 2 years..cause new and powerful cards come out lyk a storm and the games become more graphics intense  ..


----------



## game-freak (Aug 30, 2011)

dv4 not available in croma or vijay sales


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 30, 2011)

You can check at flipkart. It is available Here

Provided you are open to purchase online.


----------



## game-freak (Aug 30, 2011)

dont want to buy online


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 30, 2011)

Check with HP care. They will provide you dealer's contact numbers.


----------



## game-freak (Aug 30, 2011)

already did the guy whom i spoke to quoted the price as 44000/-


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 1, 2011)

amirtaraj said:


> Got in google search can owners confirm it also the battery one



Yep. it is the 3016tx.


----------



## ProRoars (Sep 2, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> No heating issues.. temperatures well within normal.
> No problem with the chipset if the digits 4 to 6th of the serial number are 108 or greater.
> .



Ppl hows does one make sure serial number is greater than 108.....can we ask the dealer about it?/


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 2, 2011)

Check the box or start up the laptop and go into BIOS to check the serial number.


----------



## ProRoars (Sep 2, 2011)

I am sorry what I meant was since 108 and above numbered do not for sure have heating problem how does one know before buying the equipment


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 3, 2011)

@pranav
Is the keyboard good ?
I mean for gaming,typing etc....and did u fell absence of NUMPAD ???


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 3, 2011)

I prefer this KB to the one on HP DV6. Full size arrow keys and home, pg up/down, end keys location is much better in the DV4. IMO ofcourse.


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 3, 2011)

@ishu 
what about the screen quality ...there are issues that 'dv6 6121 screen is not so good'
is it the same with dv4 3016 ??

I haven't seen this laptop yet.....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 3, 2011)

The screen is decent. Better than the Dell HD scren. This is all you are going to get in this budget tbh.
Dell XPS15 FHD is much better but for 68k for lesser performance.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 4, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> @pranav
> Is the keyboard good ?
> I mean for gaming,typing etc....and did u fell absence of NUMPAD ???



Yes the keypad is definitely the best i've seen anywhere and that includes the new dell xpses. The half size arrow keys are a bother though as is the absence of a numpad as i use MSExcel quite a bit. the keyboard displays a little of flex near the right top (just a little) but you wont use those keys much anyways (wireless on, insert, print screen)

But type on it and youll gladly forget all its flaws. Its that good. Anyways try to get ur hands on a demo piece if you wanna check it out.



ProRoars said:


> I am sorry what I meant was since 108 and above numbered do not for sure have heating problem how does one know before buying the equipment



There's a sticker on the box. Just check that the digits 4,5 and 6 are forming a number greater than 108... for eg, mine is 4CZ110****. the number concerned here is 110, and since 110>108 its fine. hope you get it now.

And its related to the chipset, not any heating issues. this laptop has no known heat issues...


----------



## akbsol (Sep 4, 2011)

Does this have fingerprint reader?

-Regards,
Akash


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 4, 2011)

akbsol said:


> Does this have fingerprint reader?
> 
> -Regards,
> Akash



No fingerprint reader.


----------



## Machinehead (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey game freak,
The laptop can go as low as 40.5 K
I got it  from techsmart comp, Rajendra place.

N dont worry about gaming.
DV4 has the gaming as well as the portability, yeah n its affordable.
i bought mine at the end of july.. 

And believe me it works like a charm.

TESTED 
BATTLEFIELD 2            29FPS ULTRA except HBAO turned off
RESIDENT EVIL            40FPS ULTRA.
BLACK OPS                 37FPS ULTRA.

And heck i am still considering overclocking.
I'm only disappointed with the speakers though...

Go for a handy keyboard if ur a racing fan, dont wanna mess up the keys do u?.


----------



## game-freak (Sep 6, 2011)

i have heard that HP's after sales service is not good and their laptops tend to fail after a a year or two, want to be sure before buying it as i dont want ny problems


----------



## amirtaraj (Sep 6, 2011)

game-freak said:


> i have heard that HP's after sales service is not good and their laptops tend to fail after a a year or two, want to be sure before buying it as i dont want ny problems



It really depends on how you use it I guess from the last series i.e DV6 3000 series they have become more reliable as I am using my DV6 3050tx since 2 years without any complain except battery life which now I get only almost an hour  also it is a previous gen i7 so, aftersales hugely depends on the service center guys I had my Desktop DVD drive replaced under its 3 year warranty for no extra cost even though it was a mechanical damage.......


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 17, 2011)

I am buying this laptop this week . . . .so some final questions 
Price quoted by nearest HP official partner 41.9k+free backpack
Q.1  I am getting 1 year warranty , is there some thing else to ask to the vendor ???
Q.2 I just had a phone call with the vendor,so when I meet him will he reduce the price as some one got it just for 40.5k ??

BTW recommend a cooler for this laptop..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 17, 2011)

DIY cooler or CM Notepal U2


----------



## ritwick123 (Sep 18, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> I am buying this laptop this week . . . .so some final questions
> Price quoted by nearest HP official partner 41.9k+free backpack
> Q.1  I am getting 1 year warranty , is there some thing else to ask to the vendor ???
> Q.2 I just had a phone call with the vendor,so when I meet him will he reduce the price as some one got it just for 40.5k ??
> ...




hey friend,
i'll be buying it tomorrow from md. COMPUTER. They quoted me a price of 39500 Rs excluding tax. And if we go together we can get further discounts. If you are willing you can contact me at geniusanalyser@gmail.com as soon as possible as I just have today. Reply asap. Bye.


----------



## "Neavyboy" (Sep 19, 2011)

Is it better than dell 15R????


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 19, 2011)

@neavyboy.. u r talking about 3016tx?? yah it has a superior graphics card ..


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 19, 2011)

"Neavyboy" said:


> Is it better than dell 15R????


Better in every way.
Dell 15r @ 40k gives 525m, i3 and 3GB. HP gives i5, 4gb and 6750M.

HP is much faster.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 20, 2011)

And you get a free toaster inbuilt along with wonderful hp service!
Best of luck!


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 20, 2011)

red dragon said:


> And you get a free toaster inbuilt along with wonderful hp service!



I disagree with toaster thing. The HP DV6 6*** and the new DELL XPS runs at identical temps.
I can not comment about HP service much. I encountered them only once so far and once for my brother and they were good but a little slow to react.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 20, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I disagree with toaster thing. The HP DV6 6*** and the new DELL XPS runs at identical temps.
> I can not comment about HP service much. I encountered them only once so far and once for my brother and they were good but a little slow to react.


He has a MBP. You can guess his mentality.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> He has a MBP. You can guess his mentality.





I haven't checked the DV6 series, but its junior, DV4 runs waaayyy cooler than my friends XPS. the xps vents like a hair dryer at full throttle. this one barely gets warm...


----------



## red dragon (Sep 21, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> He has a MBP. You can guess his mentality.



I had a dv6 too!What mentality bro?


----------



## mekanik (Sep 22, 2011)

how long does the battery last for Dv4-3016? i am considering this laptop or dell inspiron 14r..


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 23, 2011)

I called a some nearest dealers .... lowest price that i managed to get is 41 K

Should I buy ??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 23, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> He has *a* MBP. You can guess his mentality.


*an* MBP

Aside from that, what the heck?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

mekanik said:


> how long does the battery last for Dv4-3016? i am considering this laptop or dell inspiron 14r..


5 hrs



Liverpool_fan said:


> *an* MBP
> 
> Aside from that, what the heck?


an?

Better build and looks etc for lower specs and more money.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 23, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> an?


Yes just like A University and An Honest Person.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yes just like A University and An Honest Person.


Apple - MacBook Pro - The new MacBook Pro. Huge leaps in performance.



> Test-drive *a MacBook Pro* and get your questions answered by our knowledgeable Specialists.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes it is "a Macbook Pro". Notice you are making the sound of Macbook, "Mac". MBP is pronounced an M-B-P, the "em" sound and thus an MBP. 

Funny how grammar made its way to this thread...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 23, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Yes it is "a Macbook Pro". Notice you are making the sound of Macbook, "Mac". MBP is pronounced an M-B-P, the "em" sound and thus an MBP.


Fair enough.


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 24, 2011)

one friend of mine told me that if a dealer is reducing price of the laptop then he will give me the laptop by removing the original battery and he will give a cheap battery ... 

IS THIS TRUE ????

I told him that I will not buy the laptop if it not sealed  . . . but I have seen delaers removing seals with hair dryer so that it looks as if it is COMPANY SEALED 

HELP !!!!!


----------



## mekanik (Sep 24, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 5 hrs


Thanks Ishu.. one more question is this battery life a advertised or is capable of giving 5hrs like using for normal functionality? like browsing or movies etc..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 24, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> one friend of mine told me that if a dealer is reducing price of the laptop then he will give me the laptop by removing the original battery and he will give a cheap battery ...
> 
> IS THIS TRUE ????
> 
> ...


 If he gives you a cheap battery, it will wear in 6 months. You can then claim a new battery


----------



## thinkman (Sep 24, 2011)

hi.. i am looking for a 14" and dv4 looks really nice lappy.. 
can some one pplz post a 3d mark 06 for this pc.. plz plz ..


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 24, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> one friend of mine told me that if a dealer is reducing price of the laptop then he will give me the laptop by removing the original battery and he will give a cheap battery ...
> 
> IS THIS TRUE ????
> 
> ...



is there any way to check that the battery is genuine ....maybe by serial number  .... ????


----------



## red dragon (Sep 24, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 5
> 
> 
> 
> Better build and looks etc for lower specs and more money.



...and reliability that HP can only dream of..on second thought,nah!they can not even dream of.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 24, 2011)

mekanik said:


> Thanks Ishu.. one more question is this battery life a advertised or is capable of giving 5hrs like using for normal functionality? like browsing or movies etc..


I'm talking about real world usage.
5hrs - Internet
4.5hrs - Internet with Wifi
3.5 - Movies
2.5 hrs - Gaming

These figures are reported by majority of users.



red dragon said:


> ...and reliability that HP can only dream of..on second thought,nah!they can not even dream of.


OK I get it. Stop saying the same stuff again and again.


----------



## mekanik (Sep 25, 2011)

thinkman said:


> hi.. i am looking for a 14" and dv4 looks really nice lappy..
> can some one pplz post a 3d mark 06 for this pc.. plz plz ..



+1 .. me too interested in to know.. anybody..


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 28, 2011)

3016 is for around 42k  what best config in  DELL for around 42k


----------



## mekanik (Sep 28, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> 3016 is for around 42k  what best config in  DELL for around 42k


Assuming you are talking to me.. 
Well i was looking at a different set of requirements where price,build and then spec mattered(GPU was not a requirement at all).. 
so any day IMHO that dell has better build quality than most pc in india.. anyways i have gone with the thinkpad e series..


----------



## fz8975 (Sep 28, 2011)

@mekanik   I asked that question in general  . . I t was not specifically for you . . .

Please tell  price of  thinkpad e series ??  and also the spec ??


----------



## mekanik (Sep 28, 2011)

fz8975 said:


> @mekanik   I asked that question in general  . . I t was not specifically for you . . .
> 
> Please tell  price of  thinkpad e series ??  and also the spec ??



thinkapd E420 

Still yet to buy.. probably get it this or next week..


----------



## fz8975 (Oct 1, 2011)

Unfortunately dv4 3016tx is not available in my nearby city (surat)
I have found another laptop 
Asus K Series K53SV-SX520V Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook
i5 2410
4 gb ddr3
750gb
15.6' 1366x768
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 540M 2 GB DDR3

how will be the card perform ??? (since its ddr3)
I want to know about the build quality of the laptop ...  if someone has this laptop ....please give me some idea ...

help needed urgently .... going to buy on monday ..


----------



## red dragon (Oct 2, 2011)

mekanik said:


> thinkapd E420
> 
> Still yet to buy.. probably get it this or next week..



Good choice indeed,it will serve you well for a very long time.


----------



## ritwick123 (Oct 12, 2011)

the dv4 -3016tx is not available in the market.
I hunted for it in most places in kolkata but it was not available. In the end i bought the hp pavilion dv6 -6115tx. I am happy with my purchase.

Get the dv6 as dv4-3016tx is discontinued.
Bye Guys.


----------

